# قطع المعادن بالطرق الغير تقليديه



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 أبريل 2010)

_




_




_طرق قطع المعادن الغير تقليدية _
 
_تعد الصناعة الميكانيكية من الحرف القديمة التي ظهرت على تاريخ الإنسانية وقد تعدد الأدوات المستخدمة في عمليات التصنيع من مطارق وطرق السبك واللحام …الخ. وتنقسم طرق التصنيع إلى قسمين طرق تشكيل وطرق التشغيل، وتشمل الطريقة الأولى مثل السباكة وحقن المواد والثني والطرق الحار والبارد وهذه الطرق لاتنتج فضلات أو إزالة لجزء من المعدن المنتج أما الطريقة الثانية فتشمل طرق قطع بكل أنواعه مبتدأ بالمبارد والقطع بالمنشار والقطع بالأدوات المعروفة مثل التثقيب والخراطة والتفزيز وعمليات التجليخ….الخ, وهذه طرق تسبب في إزالة جزء من المعدن المنتج أو الخام. . إن جميع هذه الطرق لقطع المعادن تسمى بالطرق التقليدية لانها تستخدم الهندسة الميكانيكية بشكل كبير في عملية القطع، لهذا فهي تقليدية، ظهر في القرن العشرين وبعد التقدم الحاصل في مجال الكهرباء والاليكترونيك، طرق جديد لقطع المعادن والمواد الغير معدنية بطرق خاصة معتمد على خاصية كهربائية أو كيميائية، وتسمى هذه الطرق بالطرق الغير تقليدية لقطع المعادن وتشمل هذه الطرق:_


_1. ماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي ED_
_2. ماكنة الكهروكيميائية ECM _
_3. ماكنة التآكل الكيميائي CHM_
_4. ماكنة القطع بالأمواج فوق الصوتية USM _
_5. ماكنة القطع بالماء أو بالهواء AJM_
_6. ماكنة القطع بالحزمة الإليكترونية EBM_
_7. ماكنة القطع بالليزر LBM_
_8. ماكنة القطع بالبلازمة PAM_
_9. القطع M بالنتروجين السائل_

_ماكنة التفريغ الكهربائي EDM _

_تعد من أهم الطرق وأكثرها انتشارا في الصناعة بل إنها قد حققت تقدم في مجال تصنيع القوالب والعدد بشكل أصبح من المتيسر صناعة قالب ما في زمن إنجاز قياسي، وهناك نوعين من المكائن بهذه الطريقة، ماكنة القطع بالسلك وماكنة الحفر الغاطسة بالنفط. مبدأ عمل هذه الطريقة في القطع والتي تعتمد على توليد شرارة كهربائية (ناتجة من تفريغ متسعة مشحونة) في منطقة قطع تكون كافية لإزالة جزء من المعدن بسبب الحرارة العالية التي تكفي لصهر او تبخر منطقة صغيرة جدا أي انها ازالة جزء صغير من منطقة القطع، وهذه الطريقة تستخدم للمواد القابلة للتوصيل الكهربائي دون الإشارة إلى صلادة أو صلابة المعدن فيمكن قطع الكاربيد بسهولة ولهذا تستخدم بشكل كبير في صناعة القوالب وقطع المواد الصلبة جدا. إن العيب هذه الطريقة تسبب في تغيرات ميتالورجية لسطح القالب وارتفاع صلادة السطح مما يسبب في مشاكل القوالب الطرق الحار والبارد._


_ماكنة الكهروكيميائية ECM _
_كما هو معروف في عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي فإن هناك قطب يتآكل "القطب الموجب" وقطب تحصل عليه عملية الطلاء "القطب السالب" تحصل هذه العملية داخل محلول كيميائي ويسري تيار عبر القطبين، ما يهمنا في هذه الطريقة تآكل القطب الموجب أي حصلت عملية قطع للقطب وتم الاستفادة من هذه الخاصية في قطع المواد حيث يمثل القطب الموجب القالب الذي يراد منه عملية القطع إلا أنه يوجد تيار للسائل (محلول اليكتروليتي) في منطقة القطع يسبب هذا في عدم الحصول عملية الطلاء في القطب السالب. ويشترط أن يكون المعدن موصل للتيار الكهربائي، هذه الطريقة لا تسبب في تغيرات ميتالورجية على سطح القالب._

_ماكنة التآكل الكيميائي CHM_
_هنا لا يشترط مرور تيار كهربائي بين القطبين، حيث أن عملية القطع تتم بالصفة الكيميائية (تآكل المواد تحت التأثير الكيميائي) وتستخدم هذه الطريقة بشكل كبير في عمليات تصنيع الألواح الكهربائية "طباعة الدوائر الإليكترونية" وتستخدم مواد كيميائية مثل حامض الهيدروكلوريك (HCl) أو قاعدة الهيدروكسيد الصوديوم (NaOH) أو كلوريد الحديديك (FeCl3) وغيرها من المواد المختلفة._

_ماكنة القطع بالأمواج فوق الصوتية USM _
_يتم تحريك العدة القطع بحركة ترددية سريعة جدا هذه الحركة متولد من مذبذب عبارة عن ملف كهربائي يسري فيه تيار متقطع بتردد فوق صوتي هذه الحركة للعدة تحصل داخل محلول مثل الماء يحتوي على دقائق من المواد الحاكة مثل الرمال السليكا الدقيقة تتخلل هذا الدقائق بين العدة وبين السطح القالب والتي تؤدي إلى تصادم هذه الدقائق على سطح القالب مسبب في تآكل السطح ويأخذ شكل منطقة القطع على أساس شكل العدة نفسها، هذه الطرقة مناسبة لقطع المواد الغير موصلة كهربائيا أو ذات هشاشية عالية مثل الزجاج أو المواد السيراميكية والكاربيدات._

_ماكنة القطع بالماء أو بالهواء AJM_
_تشابه هذه الطريق في مبدئها الطريقة القطع بالأمواج فوق الصوتية حيث أنها تعتمد على أساس القطع بالمواد الحاكة مثل دقائق السليكا أو دقائق ألالومينا أو دقائق الكاربيد أي أنها من الطرق التجليخ ولكن في هذه الحالة المادة الحاكة عبارة مسحوق "دقائق" وباستخدام طريقة في نفذ هذه الدقائق بالماء أو الهواء المضغوط وبسرعة عالية جدا، وتكوين حزمة صغيرة تصبح قادرة على القطع المواد الصلبة جدا، ولا تسبب هذه الطريقة في رفع درجة الحرارة أو أنها لا تسبب في تأثيرات كيميائية على سطح القالب، وتتميز هذه الطريقة بالكلفة البسيطة للقطع._


_ماكنة القطع بالحزمة الإليكترونية EBM_
_الماكنة عبارة عن صمام إلكتروني كبير يشبه الصمامات إلكتروني المستخدمة في الشاشات التلفزيون تتم هذه العملية داخل غرفة مفرغة من الهواء وتشمل القالب أيضا ويحتوي الماكنة على قطب كاثودي "قطب من التنكستن" لتوليد سيل من الإليكترونات السالبة ويتم توجيه هذه إليكترونات عبر ملفات مغناطيسية لتعجيلها بسرعة عالية جدا باتجاه القالب مسبب في ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يؤدي إلى تبخر في منطقة القطع وهناك موجه لهذه الحزمة وهي عبارة عن ملفات مغناطيسية أيضا، تستخدم هذه الطريقة لإنتاج ثقوب دقيقة جدا للمعادن الصلبة جدا وذات درجة الانصهار العالية. أن الطرق السابقة تستهلك مواد لغرض القطع أما في هذه الطريقة لا يتم استهلاك العدة، يمكن القول أن العدة في هذه الحالة هي عبارة عن الإليكترونات السالبة الشحنة، وعيب هذه الطريقة الكلفة العالية جدا للقطع ولهذا فهي تستخدم في النطاقات الهندسة العسكرية أو الفضائية._

_ماكنة القطع بالليزر LBM_
_لعبت أشعة ليزر في كل المجالات الصناعية والطبية والبيئية…الخ ومن الطبيعي أن أحد الطرق القطع الغير تقليدية تشمل القطع بالليزر يتم تصليط حزمة من أشعة ليزر تسلط على سطح القالب مسبب في رفع درجة الحرارة لدرجات عالية جدا مسببة في تبخر أو انصهار منطقة القطع، ويمكن توجيه هذه الأشعة بواسطة عدسات ضوئية وتركيزها على منطقة صغيرة جدا، يمكن قطع أي معدن كان ومنها السيراميك حيث إن الحرارة مركزة جدا في منطقة صغيرة فلا تسبب هذه الحرارة في انهيار المواد السيراميكية وعدم حصول على تماس بين العدة وسطح القالب بل يمكن أن تصل المسافة كبير بعض الشيء. إلا إنها مثل الطريقة السابقة تكون ذات تكاليف عالية لعملية القطع._


----------



## kemomatrix (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا جدا 

ممكن اطلب من حضرك مرجع مميز للموضوع دا لان المرجع اللى انا شغال منه اللى الدكتوره مدياه لينا زباله الزباله 


وشكرا


----------



## masre_099 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (27 أبريل 2010)

أولاً كل الشكر و التقدير لك أختي الكريمة على المعلومات القيمة و بارك الله في مجهودك الطيب .. بس اتمنى لو تضيف لنا .. أسماء الطرق كاملة .. وليس اختصارات فقط .. لتكون الفائدة اكبر 

و احب اضيف رابط لموضوع مشروع التخرج .. وهو كان تصميم و تصنيع و اختبار آلة القطع بستخدام تدفق المادة الكاشطه .. التي ذكرتها أنت AJM .. 

أتمنى إن كان هناك استفسار او ملاحظة ان لا تبخلوا بها على اخيكم .. و من اراد معلومات اكثر عن المشروع لا يتأخر في التساؤل 

هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187007.html

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## A3sh (27 أبريل 2010)

كل الشكر لكاتب الموضوع علي هذه المعلومات القيمة فقد ذكرني الموضع بما درسته


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخ بن فقيه علي المشروع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عمروصلاح (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد988 (1 يوليو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75:
موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل ومتميز يا باشمهندسة عبير 
فكما عرفناكي ، فأننا دائما نقرأ لك العديد من الموضوعات الجميلة المتميزة المتكاملة
بارك الله فبكي ، وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللآحقة في ميزان حسناتك
تقبلي تحياتي وإعجابي بموهبتك.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------

